# Giving birth SOS



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everybody

It's me again asking for help. 
Long story short: my baby is giving birth right now. She started at11:35 pm and now it's 3:30. After about two hours (1:30) a bag/sac (no idea bout the word in english) started to appear. Later after that another bag appeared too. The first one is the bigger, with a transparent fluid and blood(?) at the bottom. The second sac at first was green (liquid fluid green) now I cant see it cause my baby doesnt allow me to. 
I've called her vet & she says its ok. Called an emergency clinic and they say its ok too. Im not experienced wih this, but i dont think this is normal. She is in pain with the contractio s, it breaks my heart. 
Is it ok the 2 sacs appearing? I cant see any pup on them yet. 

I will appreciatte your feedback. And please if you're going to start to tell me why I bred her: well I didnt wanted too, its my moms fault. Shouldnt have trusted her. I will explain the whole story later, im writing on my phone and cant do it right now. Just please dont post any judgement cause right now I need some good feedback, not a bunch of posts telling me to leave breeding to profesionals (which i think is the right thing to do, again: i didnt wanted this for her, tried to avoid it, but mother nature was against me i guess)

Thank you everybody, you have been very kind with me always... Hoping to hear (or read) from you soon


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I wish I can help with info but I have no experience in dog giving birth. Heck, I have no experience in Human giving birth either, so I am no help  

I just can give lots of positive vibes and good wishes for your little girl for a safe dilevery. poor little one for being in pain. I hope it is normal and nothing is serious. I hope the more experienced ones in that matter will see this and give you their info. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, called the 2 vets again.,, according to them its ok the 2 sacs  so i just have to wait... 

Thank youuuu <3


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Gabby said:


> called the 2 vets again.,, according to them its ok the 2 sacs  so i just have to wait...


so I guess it is normal.... praying that all will continue to go well. How is she doing now? any puppy yet? Do you know what to do when the first puppy comes, if not yet? 

Have you done some reading before this day? sorry, but I did no research on puppy giving birth as I don't plan to breed any malt or dog of mine so I think that I will be as worried as you are if I was in your place.

I've heard of C section for small dogs giving birth, but I don't know when does a dog mama needs that; in other words, what are the indication that she would need it...

oh I pray that non of that will be needed


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope everything goes ok. Good you are able to speak to your vet.  I am sure everything will be fine. Try to relax and not panic, your little girl will feel your fear and it will upset her. Just try hard to stay calm and reassure her. Sorry I can't help, but our breeders on here are likely in bed at this time in these North American time zones


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

And im a grandma!!!!
Of a little girl i think!!!
Will post some pics when she's done

Thanks everybody!!! Love you all!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry there is no one there to help you in person. At least you were able to call the vet and ER. I would call them back again to make sure the pups and the mother are going to be okay. 

It's the middle of the night here ... otherwise I know of at least one breeder (Mary) that I feel would help guide you through the process.

My prayers will be with you, the poor mama of the fluff babies, and the puppies. 

Please keep us updated. I also pray you can have your precious fluff spayed so that she will not have to go through another unplanned and possibly dangerous pregnancy. Hugs for you.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Second one (a male) was born dead 
The little one, the first one is ok.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry about the boy puppy. I hope the little girl stays well. And, I hope you are okay.:tender:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

The little girl is ok. Shes with mommy now, drinling her milk. 

I feel awful....

I was going to get her spayed, and the boy too.. But her heat came 2 months before expected, and the tests of the male weren't completly down  I had an appointment for the surgery of the male, but her heat came before expected, they mated the week before the scheduled surgery  didn't thought it was going have "consecuences" since the male was just 7-8 months 

Shes sleepin now. Gotta rub her belly now

Thanks


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

* drinking
*sleeping


Ohh, i was Keeping an eye on her (cause of the heat) went out one day and told my mom to watch them, told her also to NOT take her nap with both of them in her bed.... But she did, she fall asleep and the dogs did their stuff in her bed... She woke up with the characteristiv movement of the bed ... That's the story


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry about the boy puppy 

I am glad that the girl is doing ok. I hope that both mama and baby girl will continue to be well. I am assuming it is just one puppy now. 

Hopefully malts will be spayed for no further accidental breeding 

So are you guys keeping the one puppy? or wil you have to look for a new good home for her when she gets a lil older?


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Gabby said:


> * drinking
> *sleeping
> 
> 
> Ohh, i was Keeping an eye on her (cause of the heat) went out one day and told my mom to watch them, told her also to NOT take her nap with both of them in her bed.... But she did, she fall asleep and the dogs did their stuff in her bed... She woke up with the characteristiv movement of the bed ... That's the story


I find this kind so funny :HistericalSmiley: Not that your babies decided to have a baby against your wish, but the situation on the bed.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gabby, no judgements here. (meaning it has happened already). I am so sorry aboutg the little boy, and pray Mommy and the little girl are doing well. Never had this experience, but like the others said, I know that those who have great experience in this, would have helped, just a time zone difference.

Glad your vet was there to help. Prayers for Mom and the little girl.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Well i did her 3 ecographys: 4 pups. 2 out until now. 
She hasnt had any contractions during 2 hrs and her t raised to 38.5. So im calling the vet. I was going to hire a vet to come home for the delivery, but she's so nervous and afraid of strange people so her vet told me it wasnt convenient to brig someone home. Thats why im calling her constantly.

Yeah, the bed thing is funny  but when i was looking at her in pain it wasnt so funny anymore. 

Wanted to keep a pup, since they were four. Not sure whats going to happen now with the other 2 (no contractions). If in the end is just her i will keep her if the mommy wants to. Shes not a very good mom. Had to do everything by myself. She didntwanted her by her side at first, but now theyre sleeping together. 

Sorry for the typing mistakes ... Hard to write on the phone


Thanks


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry you are having to be at home going this alone. I hope the Pro's on this site will be awake soon and offer you their words of wisdom. Lifting up a prayer for the pups & Momma ♥


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Well my mom was supouse to help me..... but.... She was crying while my baby girl had contractions, after she was afraid to break them membrane, to cut the cord & aspirate the pup, then she didnt wanted to take the placenta... So i did all that by myself!... Well at least she has been wake up with me. 

Talked to the vet. Have to wait 2 more hours, if she doesnt have any contractions until then she will need a c-section


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have no experience in birthing puppies, so I have no advice. Just want you to know I am sending good thoughts to you and your little ones during this stressful time.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you. I guess we're ok by the moment. She has had a couple of contractions. I'm taking time between them


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Third one out. A little male 
Both ok, mommy with contractions, waiting for the last one


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY! Sounds like all is progressing well now. Hang in there!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: Sagirah WOW what a night you have had.. Wish I could have been there to help but it sounds like you are doing well.. There are several breeders on this forum.. And we all have our "ways" of how we handle whelping. A few suggestions of mine.. others will hopefully have their input. The first thought that came to mind since by now your 4th puppy most likely is born or on the way.. Momma needs some nourishment.. and I usually give cottage cheese mixed with soft dog food.. to make sure she has plenty of calcium for milk.. and I do that for several days. Somehow I started that habit. There is a condition that nursing mom can get if low on calcium. 2nd thing is to make sure momma is cleaning puppies to relieve them. VERY important especially for the first bowel movement. If not done puppy can end up constipated.. with a very hard bowel that doesn't get out. So some breeders make sure that first bowel comes out by using a wet, warm cloth and rubbing the rectum to stimulate the bowel. Normal mommas are very good at all this but occasionally a momma is clueless to do this. So just be watching to make sure she. #3 Momma will be so protective they almost forget their needs.. and so plenty of water available even if you have to hold a cup under her while she is cuddling, nursing her pups...and sometimes I put kibble right on next to momma so she can eat while hugging her babies. #4 ? worth asking your vet about dew claws.. not good on back legs (if there) and should be removed by 3rd day. Hope this helps and so excited that you have successfully done this and WELCOME to Spoiled Maltese. Other breeders will hopefully give their input. Congratulations on your babies!:chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh I don't think I could do what you are doing!! I've never experienced this 'event' ( other than a stray kitty when I was young and my mom successfully took charge of that!) .
Praying all continues to go well!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for the tips!! Love you!!!
She already ate a littpe bit: chicken soup + rice + carrot and forgot the name in english of the other one, silly me. The thing is she has a very delicate stomach, every time she eats something unusual she gets a very very bad diarrea. Should i give her the cheese or milk instead(milk for dogs of course)
She needs me now. 
Thanks


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad to hear that things are moving along and that Momma is hanging in there. Fingers crossed for one more healthy pup ♥


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t: Sagirah 2nd thing is to make sure momma is cleaning puppies to relieve them. VERY important especially for the first bowel movement. If not done puppy can end up constipated.. with a very hard bowel that doesn't get out. So some breeders make sure that first bowel comes out by using a wet, warm cloth and rubbing the rectum to stimulate the bowel. Normal mommas are very good at all this but occasionally a momma is clueless to do this. So just be watching to make sure she. :chili:


Another suggestion on getting Mama to clean the baby butts....easy...just smear a little fiingertip of butter on the butts; she will clean them pronto! Works....told to me long ago by a Yorkie breeder when we had a litter of pups. It really works! Only need to do that one time, she gets the message and takes over.

Sounds like you did a great job on birthing these babies Sagirah, you should be proud of yourself. I hope everything is ok now. Relax....Mama dog will pick up on your stress!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Another suggestion on getting Mama to clean the baby butts....easy...just smear a little fiingertip of butter on the butts; she will clean them pronto! Works....told to me long ago by a Yorkie breeder when we had a litter of pups. It really works! Only need to do that one time, she gets the message and takes over.
> 
> Sounds like you did a great job on birthing these babies Sagirah, you should be proud of yourself. I hope everything is ok now. Relax....Mama dog will pick up on your stress!


Great advice from the both of you. Oh Sagriah, bless your heart, you should be proud of yourself going through all of this. Bless your heart.
Oh a little boy and girl. Hope to hear from you soon, how the babies and Mom are doing. Bless your heart, don't think I could do all that you did, but you did it. Don't worry now, where the babies will go, just concentrate on Mommy, and the precious girl and boy.

Saying so many prayers. (I've never been through this, but I bet the Mommy will come around, it's her very first time)

Sending huge prayers. Please check in when you can. Huge hugs.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you everybody. 
The forth pup was born, it was a girl, a little big for my Sagirah, so the birth took a little while and she wasnt breading ok, I forced mom to take her to the vet (her clinic is 5min away and she's there at this time of the day). She'll be back very soon. Little girl is ok now, she aspirated (?) "meconio" (in spanish) the vet will see all family in the afternoon. Last placenta is not out yet. Told to the vet. She said to me that I should wait and if by 6:00pm she hasn't delivered they will have to take it out. 

Mommy os ok now. 2 babies attached to her sucking their milk. The other one will be back from the vet soon. Unfortunately we lost a little boy. I can't stop looking at his perfect body, he's so precious.  

Thank you everybody for your words. I'm sure if you had to you will do the same thing  I looked a lot of videos before the birth and always told my mom I was not going to be strong enough to be with my baby girl to help her. Mom always tild she could do it but it the end I had to take her out of the room, she was too nervous and crying. All I did it was for my baby. I love her more than anything in the entire universe. Couldn't live without her. 

The little girl with comlications is here now. With mommy now. 

Thank you again everybody. You're akways there for me. It means a lot. THANKS


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

And of course i will re-schedule the spay for them!!! No more pups in this house!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations Sagirah and Mommy. You were brave and strong and did what had to be done...just like a mother. You should be very proud of yourself. Your little girl is very beautiful and lucky to have you and all your love. So, the two of you became mothers today, and the bond between is stronger than ever.:heart:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gabby said:


> Thank you everybody.
> The forth pup was born, it was a girl, a little big for my Sagirah, so the birth took a little while and she wasnt breading ok, I forced mom to take her to the vet (her clinic is 5min away and she's there at this time of the day). She'll be back very soon. Little girl is ok now, she aspirated (?) "meconio" (in spanish) the vet will see all family in the afternoon. Last placenta is not out yet. Told to the vet. She said to me that I should wait and if by 6:00pm she hasn't delivered they will have to take it out.
> 
> Mommy os ok now. 2 babies attached to her sucking their milk. The other one will be back from the vet soon. Unfortunately we lost a little boy. I can't stop looking at his perfect body, he's so precious.
> ...





Gabby said:


> And of course i will re-schedule the spay for them!!! No more pups in this house!!!


Oh bless your heart, I have been praying and yes, worrying so much. Still praying that all works at good. I know this was not your doing, and yet there you were, doing amazing things. Prayers and comfort being sent.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wOW!!! Don't know how you did it. I guess we all do things that we don't think we can until we HAVE to . You did a great job! Congratulations. Those babies will be beautiful. I saw pics of your little male and female in your threads.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks again to both of you. 
I'm more calm now. The "love of my life" (as I call her) is doing great and pups too. Even the one who was to be taken to the vet! She is HUGE compered to the others. 
The last placenta is still inside, we'll go to the vet st 6:00 pm. Want to sleep a little bit, Sagirah woke me up yesterday at 6:00 am (she wanted me to cuddle her, LOVE HER!) and now here is 2:38pm.... Sleepy... 

She is really an amazing dog, I honestly say I would give my life for her without hesitation, she's more than a dog to me; she's my everything!! I WON'T let this happen to her again! This time we were lucky, and I'm not going to risk her... Didn't wanted to in the first place. Mom so told Me she was not going to get asleep again  I told her: You won't have to. Both of them direct to the ve for their surgery. Starting with the daddy!! Hahaha

Thank you again guys. When I'm in trouble you always are here for me to help me :'(


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gabby said:


> Thanks again to both of you.
> I'm more calm now. The "love of my life" (as I call her) is doing great and pups too. Even the one who was to be taken to the vet! She is HUGE compered to the others.
> The last placenta is still inside, we'll go to the vet st 6:00 pm. Want to sleep a little bit, Sagirah woke me up yesterday at 6:00 am (she wanted me to cuddle her, LOVE HER!) and now here is 2:38pm.... Sleepy...
> 
> ...


Oh it is so evident how much you love your baby girl, and your story, will, I am so sure help so many others. 

Huge hugs to you, you are a very special young lady.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so glad things went well with the last pup! I will look forward to see pictures of these new precious lives!

Paxton had obedience class this morning and we checked on you as soon as we got home.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Hugs to both of you ,its been a hard couple of hours and i know you
both must be worn out ,try if you can to get a little sleep ,,congrats .


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Will post pics later. Im on my phone and cant manage to upload pics

Love you guys thanks


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gabby said:


> Will post pics later. Im on my phone and cant manage to upload pics
> 
> Love you guys thanks


Don't worry about pics now . You will have plenty of time for that later. You and the babies and Mommy get some rest.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got back from the vet. Apparently she ate the placenta in a moment when I left her to go to the bathroom. The vet didn't felt it. But she told me to do her an ultrasound on tuesday to check. Mom & pups are doing great!!! She looks so thin now, she has her "old" figure back, hahahaha. Yesterday the poor thing couldn't even walk. She's very hungry, I'm giving her chicken soup (which is her fav) every 2 hours, and vitamins, ferrum and calcium. She's drinking milk too! Whcih is wierd, she loved it when she was little and one day she decided she didn't liked it anymore. 

The vet checked all pups, the one who couldn't breath at birth is great. 

Now I'll try to sleep, wasn't able to sleep before. 

I will never get tired to thank you guys!!!!! You're the best!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad mommy and the little girls are doing well. I'm sorry about the little boy - may his precious soul rest in peace.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I'm very sad for the little boy too. We will burry (?) him today with my brother 

Quick update on the mommy: she's actually a great mom! She's cleaning them, feeding them and hasn't been away from them  she takes very good care of them!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

So glad that mom is doing ok and the three pups, so sorry for the loss of the male pup.
Take care,

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, so glad you did so well!!! It sounded like you were nervous at first but you got through it~~Glad everything is over and sorry for the loss of the little male. We would like pictures of those little ones in the weeks to come!!! I am so happy for you!!:wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on the pups and for making it thru the ordeal! Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am sorry about the baby boy, but so glad Mommy is being so good to the others.

I hope you were able to get some rest and are now enjoying these new little lives!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

How is mummy and baby doing? 

I hope everyone is ok now. I'm sure you will get lots of advise from the site on how to go about looking after your baby girl x x


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Mom is doing great! I'm surprised, she's soooo spoiled that everybody told me she wouldn't be a good mom. 
She's in my room with the pups, well we used to sleep together in my bed before, so she decided to have the pups there. Now I feel she wants to be alone in the room  so I fed her and I'm in my mom's room now   I have to admit that I miss that little girl who only wanted to be with me in my lap   hope she still loves me a little though 

We're going to the vet in a couple of hours, for an ultrasound. She doesn't want to be away from the pups, so it will be a victory to separate her from them
Will tell you how it went when we are back

Thanks


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh about the pictures: I'm still on my phone, my laptop is not working and I can't manage to upload the pictures here, i'm using an iPhone and I'm new with it so I don't if it's me or I just cant do it with this phone....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy that Mama and babies are doing well!! :aktion033:and don't worry.. I'm sure your baby will be back snuggling with you in no time!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to hear everything is going well. How fun it will be to watch those babies grow!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Got back from the vet. Everything OK with the ultrasound.... I'm more relaxed now 
Funny thing is when she saw me grabbing the keys and my bag she jump up from the bed, made sure the babies were ok and followed me like she always does when she realizes I'm going out!!... She got back 2 times to check on the pups (really it was so sweet to watch) and then she grabbed her leash, I put it on and went out. She wanted to run ... A LOT!!.. We ran a little, walked, then the vet, and walk again and home now. I realized she needs to take a little walks, she wasn't pooping and while walking she was able to do so... So I guess a 10 min walk by the afternoon won't hurt her right?

Thanks again guys. Will try to upload pictures in the afternoon


----------



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats & best of luck with those little ones! Sounds like your baby girl did great! And of course she will be a good mom! Glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait to see the pictures. You did such a great job - congratulations on your new little family!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds as if she is doing wonderfully! Congratulations again!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, you went through a lot. Congratulations :aktion033::aktion033: Had to laugh too when reading about your mom a sleep on the bed when they did it. Now after everything is over and well you can laugh about it.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I know it's funny   
My mom said to me: you should be grateful, my boy took your girl's "flower" on my bed, a box spring bed, not in a random corner or the grass, she had her "first time" in a bed like a lady  my mom is nuts! 

Mommy and babies are doing great. I've noticed that she needs little "breaks" sometimes, it's like she says: guys give me 5 min please... it's cute to watch... Today she barked(?) really soft like when she wants me to put her in bed with me, at first I wasn't sure it was her, then I looked down and there she was standing and doing that cute thing she does when she wants me to hold her  I let her in bed with me 10min, then I took her down with the babies and there she is now...

Will try to upload pics during the afternoon... Thanks guys!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Some pictures


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

A question: Mom's coat is completly ruined  Her hair is very dry, puffy and kind of curly now (well she hasn't taken a bath for over 2 months, so she's dirty also) ... After some time has passed, will she have her coat like she had it before the pups??

PS: She HATES omega3 oil, and can't find coconut oil over here (found it on a pharmacy, but the kind you use for your hair, not for consumption)


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats! They are sooo cute! Great pics, I espically like the last one of their little paws!

Just curious...Why hasn't she had a bath in two months?


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

well the vet told me I shouldn't give her a bath while she was pregnant... she is OK with the bath (the water part I mean  ), but the hair dryer... she doesn't like it, it makes her a litlle nervous... so to avoid any stress the vet told me not to give her a bath........ now that she had the pups, the same thing... 

I wanted to bathe her the day after the pups were born... but the vet told me again to not cause her any stress, because of the milk production... 

I groom her at home, she's too nervous to take her to a groomer. I've bought like 4 hair dryers, one more quiet than the previous one, but still she doesn't like them... I guess I will have to wait a couple of days... Good thing it's spring over here, with high tº (like summer actually), so I'm cleaning her little by little with those wet towels for babies (no idea 'bout the name in english)...


----------

